# A Class wiper blades



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Can anyone advise me what are the best windscreen wiper blades to get for a Hymer A class motorhome please?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wiper blades are a generic item, about the only thing you need to know is the length!!!

There are all sorts of makers and all sorts of prices.The really important thing is to make sure the windscreen is kept clean, I know that sounds daft but windscreen glass gets all sorts of crap on it 8O Use a good quality glass cleaner on a regular basis AND keep the blades clean as well!! (neat screen wash fluid on a cloth works well) If you leave your van for any period of time make sure the wiper blades are kept OFF the glass (wine bottle corks under the arms !) That way they dont stick to the glass and dont get ripped when you first switch them on! a simple trick!!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,those on mine are marked Volvo, I think they may well be Volvo truck type because the attachment pins to the arm are 5mm dia rather than 3mm as on most cars. I would try an HGV garage for mine when they need replacing.
curlyboy


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi,

My husband got a pair of windscreen wipers called "Aeroblades" for our A class from Ebay for £9.95 with free postage. They are brilliant, very quiet and clean the screen very well.

I've also got a pair on my car now, very chunky looking, no more squeaking or jumping back anymore. :? and a nice clear screen too. :wink: 

Janice.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Yes, mine have Volvo on them too, so that looks like the way to go.


Andrew


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*lades*



DC4JC said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband got a pair of windscreen wipers called "Aeroblades" for our A class from Ebay for £9.95 with free postage. They are brilliant, very quiet and clean the screen very well.
> 
> ...


I bought some aeroblades for our Rapido from wiperblades,co,uk about £7 each. Work very well easy to fit. Ensure you get the correct width fitting for the wiper arm fitting as they can vary. I phoned for advice and they were very helpful


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

It may depend on the vintage of your Hymer. If it is from 2000-2006 with twin headlights, the wiper units are from a Volvo FL lorry. The standard wiper blade for that is Volvo part number 20826597. Note that these are slightly longer than originally fitted by Hymer and you will have to ensure there is a clearance overlap to prevent them binding. The left hand blade (looking at the MH from in front) need to be the lowest, then middle sits above left, and right hand sits above middle. The advantage of these blades is that you get a wider / higher sweep.

It is not a good idea to use "any old blade" of the correct length, as car blades are not as deep as truck blades and the metal frame of a car blade will scratch the windscreen in the top right corner (looked at from in front).

If your Hymer is a more recent design, I am not sure if the information above will apply.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi, Thanks for all your replies. I forgot to say my Hymer is a 2007 model and does not have Volvo wiper blades or arms. They are 21" long and have made in Belgium on them, no other marking on the arms or blades.
Many Thanks Mick.


----------

